# You People Are Sick And Now I Am Too!



## SalemPoor (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok, it started when I retrofitted my Mini-Mag-lite with a LED upgrade from Nitelitz. After installing it I thought, hey this is pretty cool, let me go on line and see if there is a LED upgrade for my 2D. Meanwhile I start checking out the Surefires, but thought the price was insane, so instead I start searching for that LED upgrade for my 2D. 

Two weeks a Surefire worth of gas, all I could find was the Nitelitz for the 2D, boy did it suck. So back to CandlePower (still thinking you people were a little nuts). After reading about the real MagLED I started to search for one. After scouring every Target, Wal-Mart, and KMart in greater Philadelphia area all I could find was another the 2D MagLed (not just the bulb), in frustration I bought. Boy of boy! No more donut hole!

But then I say, if this is the most awesome flashlight that I have ever owned, what the hell would that Surefire be like? Luckily or unluckily for me I found a new C2 with the Emerson knife (another habit but that is for another forum) for about the price of the knife alone.

Well today it came, needless to say I have been playing the backyard with the Mag-lite Mini and LED, the 2D Maglite, the 2D Magled and the Surefire. I haven't had as much fun as when my grandfather gave me my first railroad flashlight 40 years ago!

But one thing I notice, the Surefire isn't that practical for everyday use... so I think I need to get a.........


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome to the club! Use the money you would have spent on doctors on more lights. Much more worth it IMHO. Let the sickness rule...


----------



## tradderran (Jul 16, 2006)

NotEnoughLight said:


> Welcome to the club! Use the money you would have spent on doctors on more lights. Much more worth it IMHO. Let the sickness rule...


The only relief is one more light.:lolsign:


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Jul 16, 2006)

It's too late for us - save yourself


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 16, 2006)

join us......


join us......


join us......


----------



## BladeZealot (Jul 16, 2006)

welcome to the dark... oops...the light side


----------



## sniper (Jul 16, 2006)

SalemPoor said:


> I haven't had as much fun as when my grandfather gave me my first railroad flashlight 40 years ago!




You haven't been wearing your aluminum foil cap regularly, have you? :laughing:

Welcome. It is a Fine and Pleasant Madness.


----------



## Illum (Jul 16, 2006)

Resistance is futile


This Forum was a trap, It has not only ruined me...it has ruined me while making me joyfully satisfied 

Must resist.....no...nooo,...oooohhh, crap
just bought two more lights yesterday...borrowed money..

:hahaha: :tinfoil:


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 16, 2006)

Dont pay any attention to words like McGizmo, TRUST ME, that magled is the best light you will ever find.


----------



## steve_vance (Jul 16, 2006)

resistance is futile....you will be assimilated :huh:


----------



## Roccomo (Jul 17, 2006)

I recently got sucked into this myself. Now I don't know which is worse, this or Microtech. :lolsign:


----------



## ianb (Jul 17, 2006)

SalemPoor said:


> ...the Surefire isn't that practical for everyday use... so I think I need to get a.........


yes you definately have it! Soon you will learn that you need more and more to fill every eventuality and when deciding between two lights fellow CPFers will wear you down with the unnoficial line of 'just-buy-both!' 

Welcome to the club you may never leave 

Ian


----------



## Illum (Jul 17, 2006)

nakahoshi said:


> Dont pay any attention to words like McGizmo, TRUST ME, that magled is the best light you will ever find.



Wait till McGizmo reads this....:touche:



SalemPoor said:


> But one thing I notice, the Surefire isn't that practical for everyday use... so I think I need to get a.........



You'll find a way to use it once you weld the power between your fingers

Gat a G2 for starters, as you progress...theres the A2
[:candle:flashlight envy:rock:]


----------



## daloosh (Jul 17, 2006)

Salempoor and Roccomo, welcome to CPF, why dontcha stay awhile!

What the hey, who need *money* anyways. I can catch fish at nite and cook them with my flashlight!

daloosh


----------



## Chronos (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard! I'm laughing as I was in your situation six months ago. Now I'm playing Legos with Surefires. But I promised myself that I was through for a few months, then that nice modded KL3 became available. I realized that I really, really needed it so I bought it. But I'm done now for a few months. Really.


----------



## Chucula (Jul 17, 2006)

stay away! i never wanted to buy a surefire m6, they made me do it! 

i can feel my wallet losing weight as i type....

welcome


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 17, 2006)

Mcgizmo makes Cute flashlights. Only Nice Fellows  spend 425 dollars on a single light.


----------



## SalemPoor (Jul 17, 2006)

God I hate day lights savings time!

My wife is going suspicious, I have been taking the dog for walks in the darkest parks I can find! Yahoooo!

So, what's the cool alternative to the Maglite solitaire.


----------



## Chucula (Jul 17, 2006)

SalemPoor said:


> God I hate day lights savings time!
> 
> My wife is going suspicious, I have been taking the dog for walks in the darkest parks I can find! Yahoooo!
> 
> So, what's the cool alternative to the Maglite solitaire.



Because of this forum you WILL buy these lights, so save yourself the trouble and buy them now 
Arc AAA (solitaire alternative)
a surefire (you have a good start)
a streamlight
a fenix


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 18, 2006)

One of us...one of us...one of us...one of us...


Oh boy!


I thoroughly concur with the comment about Surefire Lego!!! Much fun and much money - I suggest you convert as many people as you can, then we won't feel so lonely :lolsign:



Be lucky...


----------



## TorchEnvy (Jul 18, 2006)

All your base are belong to us!


----------



## Illum (Jul 18, 2006)

not just your base...but your guns and tanks too


----------



## Cuso (Aug 2, 2006)

Its inevitable, you will spend your savings in custom made flashlights. The B/S/T forum is now my homepage....


----------



## Illum (Aug 2, 2006)

help, i want to be free!

im stuck glued to the BST pages day and night...
I DONT NEED ANYMORE FLASHLIGHTS!

dammit...bought two more SL styluses from radioshack...., need to borrow money for gas


----------



## Coop57 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am sick too. My wife wants to do an intervention. I heard her talking with my brother. I can stop but I don't want too.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 27, 2006)

*We are the flashaholics. 
You will be asslaminated. 
Resistors are futile.*


----------



## the fuzz (Sep 27, 2006)

ohh dear not another one .

Welcome to the family


----------



## Danintex (Sep 27, 2006)

Howdy,
It's sorta like Hotel California: you can check in, but you can never, never leave! And noone feels the need to do anything about it. :green:


----------



## CARNAL1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Salempoor, welcome to the Darkside. Good luck with your wallet, you're going to need it. It starts small and just keeps growing and growing and it never stops. Just spend the money, you can't take it with you so you might as well have some fun while you're alive. Again, good luck.

H.D.T. = Happy Dark Trails


Some lights of interest:

ARC AAA-P v.4 (2) | ARC AA (1) | ARC LS (4) | MiniMags w\MiniStar 2s (3) | MiniMags w\Opalec Newbeams (3) | UK eLEDs (2) | EL XM-3s (2) | 
EL Anglelux LuxIII (2) | PrincetonTec Tec 40s (3)R,W,B | PrincetonTec EOS (2) | Fenix L0P (1), L1P (2), L2P (2), L2T (1) | Surefire G2 (3), Z2 (1), C2 (1), M2 (1), D3 (1) | INOVA T3 (1) | Streamlight 4AA Lux (3), 3C Lux (1).


----------



## redskins38 (Sep 29, 2006)

I must admit that i have now fallen to the dark side but i wont buy that many more lights


----------



## Cliffnopus (Sep 29, 2006)

_"A Flashaholic's strength flows from the Battery, but beware the bright side. _
_For once you start down the bright path, forever will it dominate your destiny."_

_and your wallet._

_Cliff_
__ ​


----------



## Concept (Oct 1, 2006)

Heh Heh Heh.

Glad to see that the innocent are still falling.


----------



## Duff72 (Oct 19, 2006)

this sickness has no cure just constant treatment. spend 500.00 and call them in the morning( to see if they mailed it) solitare alternative -arc AAA-P and look @ the fenix website(good bang for the buck)


----------

